# Looking to buy a guitar what should i get



## DimebagTributer (Aug 12, 2008)

hello i am lookin to buy a guitar, i looked at the zakk wylde epiphone bullseye guitar, it is a sharp guitar with the gold hardware. Does anyone own one here? if so can you tell me what you think of it? and should i get this guitar?


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

Epihones appear to be very good guitar for the money....you may be overpaying for the paint job, but it'll be a nice playable guitar

I bought my daughter a used Epi SG....$200 - it's very good guitar for the $$


----------



## Doctor Blind (Oct 17, 2008)

It all depends on how big your budget is.

Thought you were going for the FM 400


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I have the camo version. I bought it mainly for the looks.
Its not a bad guitar, once you get it setup properly. I also couldnt stand the EMG HZ's so I put in the 81/85's. The "Grovers" werent very good, so I upgraded them with some other tuners from Ebay.
If you find one for a good price go for it. But you'd prob. get more bang for the buck from an ESP/LTD.
Depends what you like I suppose. 
I'll probably put it on the market before the end of the year, as I dont get to show it off very often.
If I were you, I;d get a KH-603. Its vastly different from your current guitar, but geared towards the same thing.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Other than looks, *what specs do you want?*

i've seen plenty of goodlooking guitars... that i would probably never buy. why? because i know what specs i prefer in various guitars 

playability, then tone, then looks. IMO. most guitars dont look hideous


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

You seem to be a bit 'all over the board' with your direction in a guitar...you were focused on a guitar with a Floyd and now you are in Les Paul territory. I am sure that most players have been there before but that is not a great place to be when acquiring a guitar because you might end up wanting something else 2 weeks after you get the guitar home.

Take more time to figure out what you want and then make a rational decision.


I'm almost peeing my pants after saying "make a rational decision"!


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

smorgdonkey said:


> You seem to be a bit 'all over the board' with your direction in a guitar...you were focused on a guitar with a Floyd and now you are in Les Paul territory. I am sure that most players have been there before but that is not a great place to be when acquiring a guitar because you might end up wanting something else 2 weeks after you get the guitar home.
> 
> Take more time to figure out what you want and then make a rational decision.
> 
> ...


Good advice - I'd go along with that. I've done exactly the same thing before and ended up having to take a loss when I sell the wrong guitar (for me!). Take your time, and play as many guitars as possible.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Had the Yellow with Black bulls eye and have to agree, the HZ sucked. Changed them out to a JB bridge and a 59 neck, much better. Other than that it was an excelent guitar.

As another above also said find out what you like and stick to it. Using that info you can go from guitar to guitar and compare them properly.

I picked up a Ibanez SZ while I had the Zack and it fit me like a glove. Now any guitar I buy has to be 25.5 neck, medium neck shape, mahogany body and neck through. Pickups have to be a certain type but I have my list, the other hardware does not matter to much as long as it is good quality.

Hated FR guitars but traded for a LTD with my above specs, once I figured out the FR I was more than thrilled.

Best advice is to try every guitar you can get your hands on and find out the specs of each one, after I while you will find a trend on the specs you like.

Failing all of that go to L&M and sign up for a rental agreement, then rent guitars for a week each..$20 bucks well spent!

Bev


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

Based on your inability to choose, as stated by individuals above me, I would say you should get the hybrid of your decisions, an ESP/LTD Eclipse? Maybe an EC-1000 would be your style?


----------



## DimebagTributer (Aug 12, 2008)

reason why i was looking into the zakk wylde was just because it was being sold for 700 and i thought for that price i want to know what they are like? but i like more for metal and shredding. i LOVE the zakk wylde song "Farwell Ballad". and i want a tremolo system for dive bombs. I do prefer a guitar with nice inlay and an original shape. I dispise the look of a strat (SORRY this may offend lots) but in MY opinion its good sound but not my style. I like gold hardware and active pickups, like EMG-81 or EMG-85 humbuckers.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

DimebagTributer said:


> I dispise the look of a strat (SORRY this may offend lots) but in MY opinion its good sound but not my style.


...but you play a KH 202...which is essentially a strat style body...with Halloween inlays on the fingerboard...


Ok.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2008)

bagpipe said:


> ..... I've done exactly the same thing before and ended up having to take a loss when I sell the wrong guitar (for me!). ....


I'm in touch with that emotion.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

LOL

Me too.

Sounds like the OP is going to go through an almost-inevitable phase of trying a bunch of guitars and dead-ending on several paths until he knows better what's really important to him - in terms of both appearance and sound. All we can do is try and help him clarify for himself what he really wants out of his next guitar.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

One of the rules I live by, is that if someone who calls themselves smorgdonkey tells you that you should take your time, and try to be rational, then you should stop everything and seriously take a look at what you're doing, because you're probably way out in left field.

If you're looking at an Epiphone, there are alternatives which are higher quality and better priced, like ESP's, Michael Kelly's, and Hagstroms. Not sure if they're all availabe with the active pickups as you mention.

I would definitely take people's advice and try out some different guitars and see what catches your fancy. It might be something you don't expect. At the same time, though, don't agonize over the decision either. Get something you like and play it. If you don't like it or find something else is more suitable to your needs, you can sell the guitar and buy something different. You might take a bit of a loss, but there's a good market for secondhand guitars, it won't be the end of the world. At least you don't lose valuable playing time while you're messing around figuring out which guitar will be "perfect".

--- D


----------



## Doctor Blind (Oct 17, 2008)

DimebagTributer said:


> reason why i was looking into the zakk wylde was just because it was being sold for 700 and i thought for that price i want to know what they are like?


We could tell you the all the In's and Outs of the guitar, and how it feels to us, but you'll never know how it will feel in your hands.

Go to the store pick up the guitar, plug it in and see for yourself. You'll be able to see the guitar first hand, and a handful of others that might suite your interest and style.

You should pickup the most expensive guitar that feels and sounds the way you want it to, and find a guitar that feels and sounds the most like it in your budget. (Unless you can afford the big guns)


Also, the $700 wylde is only 130-150ish off the sticker price, which is a price drop, but not a massive one. 

For around $700 you can get a very nice used $900-1000 guitar.


----------



## Doctor Blind (Oct 17, 2008)

Duster said:


> It might be something you don't expect.


Aye, those words are so true! I'd never though I'd like a telecaster until I tried one- dramatically changed the Les Paul and ES archtops world I used to live in.


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

I shall try to guide you. Here are some suggestions.
Epiphone Silverburst
http://guitars.musiciansfriend.com/product/Epiphone-Limited-Edition-Les-Paul-Custom?sku=519391
LTD Eclipse 500
http://guitars.musiciansfriend.com/product/ESP-LTD-EC500-With-EMG-Pickups?sku=512885
Dean Dime Shadow
http://guitars.musiciansfriend.com/product/Dean-Dime-Shadow-ML-electric-guitar?sku=514279
PRS SE Paul Allender
http://guitars.musiciansfriend.com/product/PRS-Guitars-SE-Paul-Allender-Electric-Guitar?sku=514471
Epiphone Prophecy Les Paul
http://guitars.musiciansfriend.com/product?sku=515618V
Wahsburn/Parker Hybrid
http://guitars.musiciansfriend.com/product/Washburn-WI50-Electric-Guitar?sku=518947
Schecter S-1
http://guitars.musiciansfriend.com/product/Schecter-S1-Mahogany-Guitar?sku=518145


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

Doctor Blind said:


> Aye, those words are so true! I'd never though I'd like a telecaster until I tried one- dramatically changed the Les Paul and ES archtops world I used to live in.


I remember I used to HATEHATEHATE Les Pauls and then one year later, it was my dream guitar and I bought one. I used to hate telecasters as well and I have one of them too, coulnd't imagine myself without either of those.


----------



## DimebagTributer (Aug 12, 2008)

What I want in a guitar
-Solid Body
-Maple Top (im quite sure)
-EMG-81 and EMG-85 Humbucker Pickups (ACTIVE PICKUPS at least)
-Maple or Rosewood neck
-Set or Set-through neck
-Thinner neck not sure rather its “C” shape or “V” shape or “U” shape that i need (i have small hands).
-Not sure rather Tremolo System or not i just want to make sure it STAYS IN TUNE WELL!! and tremolo i prefer for dive bombs, but i will get one without to because if i will ONLY get tremolo.. my selection is MUCH NARROWER…
-24 frets
-An original like shaped guitar, more metal-like (Dime guitars, or "X" like shape)
-Some sort of inlays, like shark-tooth or something (prefered).
-Gold hardware preferred.

I like ESP's and Schecter guitars. they seem to catch my eye, but i want a guitar that sounds good for soloing... because with my current guitar... when i play on the B and high E string (standard tuning) the sound it makes has bad sustain ability, and its not smooth when i play fast picking, sounds choppy in between it not, and tinny, not enough WARMTH and flow to it... but when i play any other string its much better. 

Hope that may include enough of my likings... THANK YOU ALL FOR THE HELP SO FAR GREATLY APPRECIATED!!


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Duster said:


> One of the rules I live by, is that if someone who calls themselves smorgdonkey tells you that you should take your time, and try to be rational, then you should stop everything and seriously take a look at what you're doing, because you're probably way out in left field.


I'd post something now but I'm pissing my pants!!!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Maxer said:


> LOL
> Sounds like the OP is going to go through an almost-inevitable phase of trying a bunch of guitars and dead-ending on several paths until he knows better what's really important to him - in terms of both appearance and sound. All we can do is try and help him clarify for himself what he really wants out of his next guitar.


Been there done that, for most of this year. Up to a month ago.
Went down various roads, but no regrets on the one I went down eventually.



DimebagTributer said:


> What I want in a guitar
> 
> -Thinner neck not sure rather its “C” shape or “V” shape or “U” shape that i need (i have small hands).
> 
> -An original like shaped guitar, more metal-like (Dime guitars, or "X" like shape)


A "U" neck is deeper in profile than a "C" neck--if you want a thin neck, a "U" neck is probably not for you. A "C" or a "D" shape may be best for you--but try them all out if possible, and see what you like. SOme people with small hands love thick chunky necks.

Scroll down for neck shapes.

As for the shape--I repeat what I advised before--play it first--no matter how cool it looks. Some metal shaped guitars will not be comfortable for playing. That may be okay if you are in a band, and it's perfect visually for that one song live. But if you don't like the way it feels--you're not likely to play it. A C or a D shape may be best for you--but try them all out if possible, and see what you like.


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

How bout an Ibanez Xiphos?


----------



## DimebagTributer (Aug 12, 2008)

Mogwaii said:


> How bout an Ibanez Xiphos?


I was lookin at that one a week ago.. i would but the fact is that it has passive pickups...


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm a Gibson Les Paul guy. Years ago (and I mean lots of years ago), I was a Strat guy(still have one). All I can say is that your style and preferences may change over the years. Your dream guitar now may become your "dog" later. I can't imagine playing anything but a Les Paul and have been doing so for the last couple of decades. If you are uncertain about your path, then go to a place like L&M and try out as many as you can. Narrow it down and then rent your top 3 for a week at a time. It will give you a better idea of where you are going with your preferences. If you like the Les Paul "look", but a Gibby is out of your budget range, then try out an Epiphone Std or Custom. They are right in your price range. There are also a lot of legitimate Les Paul "style" guitars out there that may turn your crank as well. The trick is to play,play,play them all. Try different neck styles, 60's, 50's etc, different Pups. Good luck to you in your Quest.:smile:


----------



## Doctor Blind (Oct 17, 2008)

DimebagTributer said:


> What I want in a guitar
> -Solid Body
> -Maple Top (im quite sure)
> -EMG-81 and EMG-85 Humbucker Pickups (ACTIVE PICKUPS at least)
> ...



You forgot to mention the price range you're willing to spend, if you've got a fat stash of cash than you should get something from a custom shop:rockon2:


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

DimebagTributer said:


> I was lookin at that one a week ago.. i would but the fact is that it has passive pickups...


Aren't they the pickups that emulate active pickups? Either way, pickups can be changed.


----------



## DimebagTributer (Aug 12, 2008)

one small thing though. im selling my:
LTD KH-202 electric guitar
Digitech RP350 pedal
Peaver Renown 212 amp (160W)

all just to get a good guitar, plus about 200 ontop.
i bought the rp350 pedal for 370 8 months ago
the amp year and half ago for 400
and guitar 9 months ago for 598.
i would sell all for $800. you believe that is fair price?

because i am a teenager earning 350 a month, and payin cell bill and insurance. so i dont have much to spare so i just sell my old stuff to upgrade. so i beleive my price range is anywhere up to a $1000


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Hey bud, you got some good gear there, unless you really really need a new guitar then just play.

Bet you could take your set up to a decent player and he would blow your mind with your own gear.
A friend did that to me and made me see the light, after that the playing was more important than the gear.
I still get GAS but its more under control now.

Couple notes.
James Hetfield did all his best work with a crappy V guitar he traded something for...thought it was a Gibson till he noticed the bolt on neck!
Eddie Van Halen played a piece of crap (best sounding piece of crap ever eh!)that was a collection of parts put together by some good guitar techs..No offence to anyone please..
Stevie Ray Vaughn bought his #1 Strat from a pawn shop..or it was a gift from his girl..

All about the playing...lessons may be a better option.
Bev


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

You've barely had any of that for a substantial time and you want to sell it all already? Seems like something you'd regret seeing how long you hold onto gear. You'd probably regret buying whatever you traded for and try to sell it for anther guitar, amp, etc. If you're so indecisi ve, why don't you just hold onto your gear and save up instead of selling all your stuff.


----------



## DimebagTributer (Aug 12, 2008)

the amp, my parents picked up for me from alberta pawn shop without me even knowing, then they brot it home and made me pay.. it wasnt my choice to get that amp. and the pedal was what made that amp good... but now i got a new amp thats already good so the pedal hasnt been used since.. because THIS amp. i picked. and the guitar was bought as my first new guitar. which was meant to hold me over until i got to know more about guitar and just till i learn more about the science behind guitar, and that stuff.. and the KH-202 guitar doesnt stay in tune all that well, also doesnt have active pickups, which i want

i want the EMG 81/85 set up. either that or move over to DiMarzio active pickups. one of those, and if you want to check out how i can play type "DimebagTributer" into youtube.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

You have tried the active 81/85 pickups, right? I think you may be over-estimating them.
I own about 7 guitars, and have had 2 with those pickups and would rate them average at best. Yes Zakk Wyldes recordings sound great, but there are many other factors to that sound including amp, effects, studio engineer, and lastly his hands. And dont even mention Hetfield/Hammett....those guys use a wall of rack effects and hot rodded Mesa's to the point that the choice of guitar/pickup becomes a non-issue.

I've played guitars with passive pickups that are way hotter than the 81/85's (my Lado Shadow pickups for example).

Not trying to sway you, but make sure its the sound you're after, not just buying the secret potion to great sound based on celebrity endorsements. Remember those guys are playing way bigger amps with racks of effects, and often in 50,000 seat halls. Your needs may not be the same as theirs.

Find a guitar that FEELS good first, and maybe has a Floyd Rose if thats important to you....then worry about the pickups later.

I personally also highly suggest you try something with an ebony fretboard. After I did, nothing else felt as good.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Bevo said:


> Hey bud, you got some good gear there, unless you really really need a new guitar then just play.


I second that suggestion.


----------



## Doctor Blind (Oct 17, 2008)

If you going to sell your whole rig for a guitar, what amp are you going to use?

Your 'to-be' guitar is only going to sound as good as the amp your plugging it into.

If you want a new guitar, I think your best bet should just be to save up until you get around the $1000 mark. Instead of selling your whole rig, otherwise you'll end up with a top notch guitar and probably want to save up for a top notch amp to compliment the guitar.



DimebagTributer said:


> the KH-202 guitar doesnt stay in tune all that well, also doesnt have active pickups, which i want


Alternatively you could always change the tuning machines, replace the nut with a good one and get the KH-202 set up properly. Then eventually change the pickups, to what ever you want. It would be way less costly, than replacing your whole rig. And the KH would respond so much better.


----------



## Doctor Blind (Oct 17, 2008)

Bevo said:


> Hey bud, you got some good gear there, unless you really really need a new guitar then just play.


I third that suggestion


----------



## DimebagTributer (Aug 12, 2008)

guys i did get the guitar set up at long-mcquades, it was worse they made it rub against the frets when i played the strings. I had to fix it myself. and i already have a new amp like i said before. the guitar i have now isnt that good, i know ive played it nonstop for 8 months. all i do is guitar... and its not like im so bad at playing either so its not that i dont play good... i know the difference from the guitar being the problem and how i play the guitar. Yes harmonics could be a playing mistake, but not the quality of the sound. when i play high end of the guitar... it is always tinny and you hear the picking almost more than the notation. and the sustain is so horrible on the last 2 strings. B and high E string. my new amp is great if you want check it out on google

MG100DFX Marshall 100 Watt.

I am simply not happy with this current guitar, my fingers dont wrap around the neck nicely, and i want something that sounds more VIVID and with presence alongside with nice sustain.


----------



## Zeegler (Jan 2, 2006)

Your list of needs is very specific, but I'm not sure you really need some of what you've listed. You say you want a maple top, but that narrows down your choices to either a Gibson LP (not a studio) or a very few clones. The reason I say that, is that many of the guitars that are clones or similar to an LP, actually have a veneer top rather than an actual carved maple top. The veneer top will not make any noticable difference to your sound like a carved top will. On the other hand, it seems you want something unique and heavy metal-ish. You also specify a maple or rosewood neck, and while I'm pretty sure you mean fretboard, do you have a preference on neck material? Most guitars use maple for the neck, whereas LPs and similar guitars more often have mahogany necks. This WILL have an effect on your tone. The big sticking point here is your choice of EMGs. Be aware that very few guitars come factory with active EMGs. That will reduce your selection in a big way. Also be aware that EMGs don't work well with all set-ups. In other words, do you want your pickups to dictate what amp and pedals you use? 

Anyway, having said all that. Check out the Schecter V1. It's available with a fixed bridge or a Floyd, and comes standard with EMG 81/89. I think it's a good all around guitar that will do metal or anything else for that matter. plus, it's a V and let's face it, Vs are cool as hell. 

http://www.schecterguitars.com/index.asp


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

DimebagTributer said:


> guys i did get the guitar set up at long-mcquades, it was worse they made it rub against the frets when i played the strings. I had to fix it myself. and i already have a new amp like i said before. the guitar i have now isnt that good, i know ive played it nonstop for 8 months. all i do is guitar... and its not like im so bad at playing either so its not that i dont play good... i know the difference from the guitar being the problem and how i play the guitar. Yes harmonics could be a playing mistake, but not the quality of the sound. when i play high end of the guitar... it is always tinny and you hear the picking almost more than the notation. and the sustain is so horrible on the last 2 strings. B and high E string. *my new amp is great if you want check it out on google
> 
> MG100DFX Marshall 100 Watt.*
> I am simply not happy with this current guitar, my fingers dont wrap around the neck nicely, and i want something that sounds more VIVID and with presence alongside with nice sustain.


Yuck, my least favorite Marshall  I would have bought a 5150 combo if I were you, but to each his own. In fairness, I also never liked Dimebags "tone", so we prob just have vastly different tastes.

Good luck with whatever you are looking, but I think you need to *try more and ask less,* as you might be making decisions based on some misinformation.

Cheers.


----------



## Doctor Blind (Oct 17, 2008)

DimebagTributer said:


> guys i did get the guitar set up at long-mcquades, it was worse they made it rub against the frets when i played the strings. I had to fix it myself. and i already have a new amp like i said before. the guitar i have now isnt that good, i know ive played it nonstop for 8 months. all i do is guitar... and its not like im so bad at playing either so its not that i dont play good... i know the difference from the guitar being the problem and how i play the guitar. Yes harmonics could be a playing mistake, but not the quality of the sound. when i play high end of the guitar... it is always tinny and you hear the picking almost more than the notation. and the sustain is so horrible on the last 2 strings. B and high E string. my new amp is great if you want check it out on google
> 
> MG100DFX Marshall 100 Watt.
> 
> I am simply not happy with this current guitar, my fingers dont wrap around the neck nicely, and i want something that sounds more VIVID and with presence alongside with nice sustain.




Sorry mate, didn't read the new amp part. 

<--- gets lost in forums easily!


----------



## DimebagTributer (Aug 12, 2008)

haha its no problem  but thanks all for the input so far! I will try stuff out on Nov 7th i am going to lookin at mothers music and L&M for like a whole day tryin stuff out.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

actually, your rig is fine.

find another professional to set up your guitar for you. you said your action and intonation is out? that's a setup issue, not a guitar issue - it can probably be fixed.

and dont use the amp models on your RP - amp models into a real amp generally doesnt end well, unless you have an effects loop (which you do btw ) and a setting for "x amp return". in my case, i run "stack return" on my GT-8 when i use it with my JSX.

you really want a new guitar? get your guitar set up properly. then, A/B it with a bunch of guitars you like in the store. *use the same amp and same settings you have at home!* lucky for you, the MG series is pretty common.

your rig is fine dude, and i totally understand wanting a new guitar. i used my squier for 4 years before i got my next guitar.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

DimebagTributer said:


> one small thing though. im selling my:
> LTD KH-202 electric guitar
> Digitech RP350 pedal
> Peaver Renown 212 amp (160W)
> ...


hold the phone, bud.

1. dont sell your first guitar. you will probably reget it later. i still have mine, for good reason. i've sold a few 
2. keep that peavey!!!

they are good amps, and the speakers in them are top notch. i've spent some time on one, and i've heard amazing sounds come out of it.

guess what? IMO, it's a lot better than the marshall you just got/are getting


----------



## DimebagTributer (Aug 12, 2008)

Budda said:


> actually, your rig is fine.
> 
> find another professional to set up your guitar for you. you said your action and intonation is out? that's a setup issue, not a guitar issue - it can probably be fixed.
> 
> ...


how exactly does the effects loop work... like i know kinda.. but never have DONE IT. 

also A/B it?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

DimebagTributer said:


> how exactly does the effects loop work... like i know kinda.. but never have DONE IT.
> 
> also A/B it?


http://www.guitarnoise.com/lesson/loup-garou/
http://www.londonpower.com/FX-faq.htm

A/B= compare side by side with others, all with same effects amp settings etc...Do the "Pepsi Challenge" with guitars.


----------



## DimebagTributer (Aug 12, 2008)

see this is a guitar im thinkin of getting, what would you guys think? i think it looks nice/classy, at the same time as grungy metal. and looks like it follows the lines of my liking http://www.espguitars.com/guitars_f.html


----------



## Doctor Blind (Oct 17, 2008)

Didn't you want th FM-200 the in your post? I predict your going to want the Ibanez next.:tongue:


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

The only thing that I can say about the F series (or any other bizarre-o shaped guitar) is that as soon as your tastes change then you'll have to sell it because it will be a closet guitar. That's coming from a major ESP fan.

Classic things are classic because they never go out of style. A Les Paul style or Strat style guitar with your pickups of choice will serve you much better in the long run.


----------



## DimebagTributer (Aug 12, 2008)

thats the thing that stuff is so COMMON. almost everyone has a Les Paul...next to that is a strat... i want something original...


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Get this, bet you will be the only one around with it. Its also top of the line so you know all the parts are good!

http://www.gibson.com/en-us/divisions/gibson usa/products/gotm/reverseexplorer/

Bev


----------



## Doctor Blind (Oct 17, 2008)

Paul said:


> I think I've said it before in another one of your threads. Buy with your ears and hands, not your eyes.


+1, at the end of the day an instrument is meant to play music, not look snazzy.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

This is my favorite ESP:

http://www.espguitars.com/guitars_ron.html


----------



## DimebagTributer (Aug 12, 2008)

but why get the same guitar as almost EVERYONE else when i could get one with the same quality but more for my originality? also music is meant to express yourself, and send a message to others through a moving way. which is hard to do when you are gettin equipment you feel is a copy and not original. Thats why after thinkin for a while ive decided to not get signature guitars. Its not original, and i like to be original. thats why i like the f-400FM, and Bevo, if i had the money ha.. that guitar would be in my hands probably


----------



## Doctor Blind (Oct 17, 2008)

I dunno, IMO I think its easier to express yourself on a time-tested design.

To each his own.


----------



## DimebagTributer (Aug 12, 2008)

Doctor Blind said:


> I dunno, IMO I think its easier to express yourself on a time-tested design.
> 
> To each his own.


Time-Tested?


----------



## Doctor Blind (Oct 17, 2008)

The 'common' guitars have been around for since the 50's, and have only slightly changed to make playing easier and more comfortable. The test of time would be the 58ish years they've been around with out changing much.


----------



## DimebagTributer (Aug 12, 2008)

point taken


----------



## Zeegler (Jan 2, 2006)

Doctor Blind said:


> +1, at the end of the day an instrument is meant to play music, not look snazzy.


Agreed. Hands are definitely most important. If the guitar doesn't feel right to you, you won't enjoy playing, and that will never change. At least the sound of a guitar can be changed somewhat through pickup changes, different strings, nut material, etc. Looks are secondary.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I Huff Paint said:


> Agreed. Hands are definitely most important. If the guitar doesn't feel right to you, you won't enjoy playing, and that will never change. At least the sound of a guitar can be changed somewhat through pickup changes, different strings, nut material, etc. Looks are secondary.


You mean I can't get a hand transplant to sound better?

Seriously though, I will say it again--how a guitar feels when you hold it is very important to how much you'll like it, play it and learn on it.

That may change over time. (For example--when I was your age I never would have bought a hollow body archtop--but now I love it.) But you have to have something that feels right at this time.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

if you think metal is more about image, then you best just stop now.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

DimebagTributer said:


> thats the thing that stuff is so COMMON. almost everyone has a Les Paul...next to that is a strat... i want something original...


bud, the exotic body styles you're looking at are about 25 years old.

they're not original.

nice try though!


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

You're way to indecisive. Go out and play some guitars and buy the one that feels best.


----------



## DimebagTributer (Aug 12, 2008)

Budda said:


> bud, the exotic body styles you're looking at are about 25 years old.
> 
> they're not original.
> 
> nice try though!


not many people here obviously are understanding half of what i say. im talkin original as in not EVERYONE that you see is playin that guitar. look on youtube about 80% of the guitar vids are done with a Les paul. next to that is a Strat-like guitar. and im basically set on a jackson now, because their necks are extreme thin, so perfect for my hands. and they have models with FR, Active, Passive, Humbucker, Singlecoil, EMG, Seymour Duncan. Variety, but im set on the thin neck.


----------



## DimebagTributer (Aug 12, 2008)

i wouldnt trust myself with that... ha


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

DimebagTributer said:


> not many people here obviously are understanding half of what i say. im talkin original as in not EVERYONE that you see is playin that guitar. look on youtube about 80% of the guitar vids are done with a Les paul. next to that is a Strat-like guitar.


And not one of those guitars will sound the same in different hands. And to me that's all that really matters. Unique look might get a look or 2 but uniques sound really gets you noticed.


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

If you're looking for "style" over substance and would rather a guitar shape that noone uses then get a bc rich.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

DimebagTributer said:


> not many people here obviously are understanding half of what i say. im talkin original as in not EVERYONE that you see is playin that guitar. look on youtube about 80% of the guitar vids are done with a Les paul. next to that is a Strat-like guitar. and im basically set on a jackson now, because their necks are extreme thin, so perfect for my hands. and they have models with FR, Active, Passive, Humbucker, Singlecoil, EMG, Seymour Duncan. Variety, but im set on the thin neck.


I don't look at guitar videos on youtube, so I don't really know what 80% of people use. I know a lot of guitarists use Les Pauls, and a lot use Strats. There are also a lot that use hollowbodies, or Telecasters. I suppose people use guitars that feel good to them, that give them the sound they want. What guitars feel good to you, and sound right for you? Even within LPs or Strats, there are lots of copies with the same shapes that have different features and sounds.

--- D


----------



## Doctor Blind (Oct 17, 2008)

The majority of the Jacksons (for your price range) are basically strat bodies with no pick guard and have a different finish. I thought you didn't like strat bodies.

This thread won't be going anywhere until you've tried out some of the guitars on your list.


You should check out the Randy Rhoad's models at the store if your diving into the Jackson pool now. (You might be able to score a used for for your budget)


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

DimebagTributer said:


> not many people here obviously are understanding half of what i say. im talkin original as in not EVERYONE that you see is playin that guitar. look on youtube about 80% of the guitar vids are done with a Les paul. next to that is a Strat-like guitar. and im basically set on a jackson now, because their necks are extreme thin, so perfect for my hands. and they have models with FR, Active, Passive, Humbucker, Singlecoil, EMG, Seymour Duncan. Variety, but im set on the thin neck.


dude, you're comparing your image to *youtube videos*. seriously. who does that? nobody I know, forums or otherwise.

have you seen shows lately? if you go see metal shows, you'll be fitting right in with everyone else's jacksons, deans, and BC Rich's. so you wont be original in the metal crowd at all, just in the "general" crowd - and even then, you wont be very original in terms of look.

the thin neck w/ pickup options you just described can get you a: jackson, schecter, ibanez, LTD, agile, dean.

you need to test out some guitars. yes looks play a role, but not nearly as big a role as you think. but if that's your perogative, dont let Me stop you!

in the end YOU have to be happy with your new guitar. just PLEASE dont come complaining if it ends up being the wrong choice and we say "we told you so". i was in a similar position when i was still fairly fresh to the guitar world and didn't know much about it. knowing what i do now, i feel much more prepared when it comes to buying new gear.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Hmm sounds like your in trouble.....good luck, your going to have to work this out yourself.
No disrespect but only you will know what you want when its in your hands.

Bev


----------



## DimebagTributer (Aug 12, 2008)

why does everything think i value looks over sound? and like i dont know that sound matters? ha and the strat body thing, i cant play V's they arent comfortable... i wouldve got the green kelly guitar on the jackson site, but no place in saskatoon has it in stock... so thats a let down... and the ESP F400FM.... they dont have that either... so every guitar i want...they dont have. and what i find is an original guitar is this one..http://jacksonguitars.com/products/search.php?partno=2803072858 i just will need to see the stores to see what they have...


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

DimebagTributer said:


> and the ESP F400FM.... they dont have that either... so every guitar i want...they dont have


Here you go...great service and free shipping.
http://www.lamusic.ca/default.asp?szNav=Search


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

if the store stocks the brand, they can order in a guitar for you.


----------



## DimebagTributer (Aug 12, 2008)

thats true but i asked them, and they said it takes 4-6 months....


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

i find that ridiculously hard to believe.


----------



## DimebagTributer (Aug 12, 2008)

i know!!! he said they once ordered a schecter synyster gates signature guitar, and it took 8 months, they said schecter is especially slow.. i say max should be 3-4 months!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

that's schecter - werent you set on a jackson yesterday?


----------



## DimebagTributer (Aug 12, 2008)

ya i still am im talkin about what the salesman said. he said ordering guitars take 3-6 months maybe even more, especieally when dealing wit schecter guitars. They are slow.


----------



## Zeegler (Jan 2, 2006)

DimebagTributer said:


> why does everything think i value looks over sound? and like i dont know that sound matters? ha and the strat body thing, i cant play V's they arent comfortable... i wouldve got the green kelly guitar on the jackson site, but no place in saskatoon has it in stock... so thats a let down... and the ESP F400FM.... they dont have that either... so every guitar i want...they dont have. and what i find is an original guitar is this one..http://jacksonguitars.com/products/search.php?partno=2803072858 i just will need to see the stores to see what they have...


You think Vs are uncomfortable, but you want a Kelly? Have you even played a Kelly? Kellys are noseheavy, and a pain in the ass to play when standing up. I'm starting to think that you have no idea what you want. You say you want a maple top, but you're not gonna get that with a Jackson. You're all over the place dude. Dozens of people here have given you good advice, but you change your mind every other post. Just go to a guitar store and try some stuff out. Buy what you want. If it feels good to you, it's the right one. Just do it, and stop making up excuses and shit.


----------



## DimebagTributer (Aug 12, 2008)

wtf are you talkin about. i have played V's ok i know, you guys all state "oh everyone has their own comfortability" but yet you critisize me for sayin what is comfortable to me. and yes i have played a guitar like the kelly, and i liked it. oviously, or why else would i say i like it!. so dont be talkin shit sayin that i have no idea what i want and no next to nothin about my comfortability, because i think i would no more about my preferences than you would. have you notice the fact that i have much different taste in guitars then you guys? you guys are more into classic guitars. like a strat, or tele, and classy models. i like the grunge type, i bet nobody in this topic is lookin for the same tone as i am, neither would they know what my prefereces are.


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

Grunge = Strat, Mustang, Jaguar, Mosrite etc.

If you would limit your choices to a few rather than everything. Why don't you post some of your choices in a list for some more help that you won't use?

Edit: Do you even know what your preferences are?


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Did you check the link to the LTD that I posted?



smorgdonkey said:


> Here you go...great service and free shipping.
> http://www.lamusic.ca/default.asp?szNav=Search


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Hmmm...exotic, unique and well crafted....I have the perfect guitar: Lado Earth (the ones he used to sell to Iron Maiden)









And I would hazard to say that Joe Lado builds guitars that surpass ALMOST any shredder in a music store.
Better start saving for one though , unless you can find one used, which I doubt.

http://www.lado-guitars.com/catalogue.htm


----------



## Doctor Blind (Oct 17, 2008)

*Common man.*

If your going to ask for help that involves opinions from others- than you should be more open minded. No need to lash out at people. 

Lets keep the forum clean!


----------



## DimebagTributer (Aug 12, 2008)

im not the one lashing and from all the post above on this page. i did put up my preferences, and i did talk about features and what not, also i posted this topic wanting to know if people knew of guitars that were similar for what im lookin for


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

What ARE you looking for?
You want an epiphone les paul but you dont want a classic shape, you want a jackson but you dont like strat shapes. You want a kelly and the problem is they take a while to ship. I dont see a problem with your gear aside from the MG. Get your LTD set up RIGHT and then put some EMGs in it.


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

And now for something on the lighter side...........unique, yes. exotic, yes. May be the one..........

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Electric-Shark-G...=39:1|66:2|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Hope the link works.


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

Man, I'd love to rip some surf songs on that beast! :food-smiley-004:


----------



## DimebagTributer (Aug 12, 2008)

Mogwaii said:


> What ARE you looking for?
> You want an epiphone les paul but you dont want a classic shape, you want a jackson but you dont like strat shapes. You want a kelly and the problem is they take a while to ship. I dont see a problem with your gear aside from the MG. Get your LTD set up RIGHT and then put some EMGs in it.


then you didnt read all my posts in this forum, there ARE EMGs in the LTD. and it is set up right, now that i set it up. the KH-202 is the lowest quality of the kirk hammett sig. there are like 4 above it of the same model. and i said i was only interested in that zakk wylde les paul because someone was sellin it cheap, just wanted to find out good info on it to see if i should try it out. and i said im set on jackson (which i still am), and that i will stick wit the strat shape anyway. because of the thin necks, and they jacksons look ok. 

P.S. sorry all if it seemed like i was lashing out, but just felt like no-one was understandin what i was sayin this whole conversation


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

I thought you went on this HUGE rant about hating strat shapes and not being original. I did read all your posts, none were consistent and none made any sense to me and they still don't.


----------



## DimebagTributer (Aug 12, 2008)

drop it, i did there is no point in fighting on and on... i RESTATED my EXACT thoughts in the last post... and thats all that im sayin on that

now i am lookin for a guitar with thin neck, pickups that bring out the soloing tone of michael angelo batio, and the crunch/metal tone of synyster gates. preferably gold hardware and tremolo system or string through body construction. and must have a set neck or neckthru construction. i believe active pikcups would be best to get that tone??


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

IMO, EMGs and all other active pickups are garbage. If you want real tone, get seymour duncans. More sound comes from the guitar with passives. Any guitar I've played with EMGs sounded just like any other guitar with the same pickups, which is thin and dead.


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

BC Rich Assassin
http://guitars.musiciansfriend.com/product/B.C.-Rich-Assassin-PX3T-Electric-Guitar?sku=512671
BC Rich ASM Pro
http://guitars.musiciansfriend.com/product?sku=516093X
Jackson DKMG
http://guitars.musiciansfriend.com/product/Jackson-DKMG-Dinky?sku=512231


----------



## DimebagTributer (Aug 12, 2008)

thx Mogwaii, but i thought active pickups were supposed to have a high output, and good gain? and sharp on harmonics?


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

I guess part of it is the player, I never cared for actives but I have seen some people make them work. I've gotten far better tones out of my stock Gibson pickups.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

That's why they appeal to many metal players. They have those traits, but very little of the sound comes from the guitar itself. Passives do a much better job of being a conduit for the wood that holds them.

Least, that's the way I understand it. EMGs have punch and immediacy but to me they have no soul. They tend to sound the same, regardless of what guitar you find them in. They don't work 'with' the guitar - rather, they assert their own identity over the guitar's own innate sonic qualities, pre-pickup.


----------



## DimebagTributer (Aug 12, 2008)

and thats the one thing that just throws me off haha... and i heard that string thru bodies helps the guitar have better sustain, ive been told that by MANY.


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

It's true!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Mogwaii said:


> Grunge = Strat, Mustang, Jaguar, Mosrite etc.


Damn, I always think that grunge was only about noise and feedback whatever gear you played! 

:food-smiley-004:

Still listen to Nirvana, Mudhoney, Sonic Youth and other grunge-like bands since 1992 (I know a little bit late but I'm young)


----------



## DimebagTributer (Aug 12, 2008)

thats good i want sustain...... but i want a guitar that wil stay in tune also...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

DimebagTributer said:


> thats good i want sustain...... but i want a guitar that wil stay in tune also...


Hey--who doesn't?

Just read the advice here, mix it up, roll it around, and then go try a bunch of guitars, see what you like and then either ask about that guitar--or just buy it.

As for comfortability--my posts on that have stated that it has to be comfortable to you, and I can't make that determination for anybody but myself. Neither can you.

As for tone--what do you like and not like about the tone in the videos you posted?
That may help some--but that also gets back to earlier comments about paying more attention to the amp you'll use.


----------



## DimebagTributer (Aug 12, 2008)

well i just bought the MG100DFX about a month ago... for $450 it was on sale. and i dont have the money to buy a head/cab set. if i could i would for sure. and i know i can't have a V because i cant play "shred-style" sittin, where the guitar is slanted on such a vertical angle. and what i dont like about the tone in my videos is their simply isnt enough tone, when i bend it back n fourth it takes a lot to pick it up... and its tin with static kind of. like no middle place between that is the warmth and bass-tone. its to tinny


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

DimebagTributer said:


> well i just bought the MG100DFX about a month ago... for $450 it was on sale. and i dont have the money to buy a head/cab set. if i could i would for sure. and i know i can't have a V because i cant play "shred-style" sittin, where the guitar is slanted on such a vertical angle. and what i dont like about the tone in my videos is their simply isnt enough tone, when i bend it back n fourth it takes a lot to pick it up... and its tin with static kind of. like no middle place between that is the warmth and bass-tone. its to tinny


That's similar to my thoughts.
I'd seriously consider trying the guitars you have in different amps and see if any combination does it for you. Then save up for another guitar down the road.

Sometimes the right guitar just falls into your life--like with my Iceman, Mustang (bought before grunge was a musical style), and Les Paul.


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

can't believe this thread is still going ?????????


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

LaRSin said:


> can't believe this thread is still going ?????????


I'm with you.


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

Adding to the disbelief












The irony is burning me


----------



## DimebagTributer (Aug 12, 2008)

ya i know ha... we are 100+ posts.


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

Well, hopefully that means that you have come to some sort of conclusion(s)


----------



## DimebagTributer (Aug 12, 2008)

ya i have took lots into consideration


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

DimebagTributer said:


> but i want a guitar that wil stay in tune also...



Yeah thats one of my favourite features in a guitar.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

*studying for a test, will try to be brief*



DimebagTributer said:


> then you didnt read all my posts in this forum, there ARE EMGs in the LTD. and it is set up right, now that i set it up. the KH-202 is the lowest quality of the kirk hammett sig. there are like 4 above it of the same model. and i said i was only interested in that zakk wylde les paul because someone was sellin it cheap, just wanted to find out good info on it to see if i should try it out. and i said im set on jackson (which i still am), and that i will stick wit the strat shape anyway. because of the thin necks, and they jacksons look ok.
> 
> P.S. sorry all if it seemed like i was lashing out, but just felt like no-one was understandin what i was sayin this whole conversation


DUDE. I have trouble believing that YOUR setup job is better than a Professional's setup job! why? because you are bouncing around between a whole bunch of guitars, you're not quite sure what you want - but you can set up a guitar better then the pro at the shop. *get your LTD professionally set up!* tell him if you want your action low or not. he'll adjust the rest accordingly. and just because yours is the lowest model on the LTD/ESP line *does not mean it sucks!* get that OUT of your head - you're buying in to marketing wayyy too much for your own good if *that* is why you want a new guitar!!!!!!!



DimebagTributer said:


> drop it, i did there is no point in fighting on and on... i RESTATED my EXACT thoughts in the last post... and thats all that im sayin on that
> 
> now i am lookin for a guitar with thin neck, pickups that bring out the soloing tone of michael angelo batio, and the crunch/metal tone of synyster gates. preferably gold hardware and tremolo system or string through body construction. and must have a set neck or neckthru construction. i believe active pikcups would be best to get that tone??


MAB and Gates tones? *say hello to their amps!* because THAT'S what's providing MOST of the tone! i cant say it any more then i already do! active pickups would get you close to their tone, yes... but that tone is pretty lifeless (i have 3 A7X albums for reference). if you want a way better tone - get a new amp. my squier sounds phenominal through my JSX - it probably wouldnt through a practise amp.



DimebagTributer said:


> thx Mogwaii, but i thought active pickups were supposed to have a high output, and good gain? and sharp on harmonics?


you're completely right! wanna know what's nuts? you can get alllll those specs... in a passive humbucker. ever heard of the dimarzio X2N? look it up. there's other medium-high output humbuckers out there that will get the job done just as well, only you'll actually hear the qualities of the guitar as well as the pickups.



DimebagTributer said:


> well i just bought the MG100DFX about a month ago... for $450 it was on sale. and i dont have the money to buy a head/cab set. if i could i would for sure. and i know i can't have a V because i cant play "shred-style" sittin, where the guitar is slanted on such a vertical angle. and what i dont like about the tone in my videos is their simply isnt enough tone, when i bend it back n fourth it takes a lot to pick it up... and its tin with static kind of. like no middle place between that is the warmth and bass-tone. its to tinny


your old Peavey would probably work better for you than the MG. sure the MG seems good now, but i've heard the peavey renown and you can probably get much better tones from that amp. i realize that you are after the compressed, somewhat-scooped, sustain-filled lead tone that high gain brings... but eventually, you will learn that its not a very nice tone. that's what happens when you get older and expand musical horizons and keep listening to your favourite types of music anyway. i'll leave you to make your own mistakes though.

and you're judging your tone off of *YOUTUBE VIDEOS?!* which are KNOWN to have super-craptastic sound quality? DONT! bottom freakin line, DONT! youtube videos NEVER accurately represent good tone! if someone can get good tone on a YT video, kudos - but their sound will be different if you're in the room. *judge your tone off what you hear when you are playing through the amp!*. forget about youtube videos, dont worry about them! *youtube videos dont matter!*

you need to learn how to dial in your amp. i can already tell you dont know how to dial it in. try THIS:

gain: 5 (no boost mod engaged)
treble: 6
mids: 6
bass: 4
contour: 0
FDD: on
reverb: at a hair above 1
volume: wherever.
fx: off.

angle the amp upwards at a 45degree angle for optimum sound spread. sounds weird to you? yeah, it probably will - especially if you're used to running the contour at 8 and the mids at 3. but guess what - this is going to give you a fairly good tone out of that marshall, that you can even use in a band setting.

and as for "i cant play a V in the crazy angled position" comment? that's called the classical position - which is why Randy Rhoads decided to go with that body style, aside from the fact that it looks badass. he was classicaly trained, and its easiest to play guitar effectively with minimal effort, sitting in that style. if you arent comfortable with that, cool - im simply explaining why the neck points up like that when you sit down with an RR or any other offset V.

that's my rant, take it or leave it, and im leaving you to make your own mistakes and learn something from them. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

epic pwnage from Budda


----------



## DimebagTributer (Aug 12, 2008)

well.

1. i know dam well i set it up much better then the pros at L&M because when i got it back ALL the strings were rubbing against the frets. so i adjusted the springs in the back of the guitar to raise the whole set-up just enuf so the strings wouldnt rattle it is already low low action. tappin sound clear in it. and im not judging that "oh my guitar is shit because its not the top KH model" i was just stating something about the model, and i have been saying its shit for many reasons supported by ME PLAYING IT! also i think someone may have messed something up in the PEAVEY amp, because i bought it used... and its always sounded way to static. Yes, my MG isnt that good, but for clean channel its amazing. I would need a new amp for completely better tone, yes that i know. But right now im focused on a new guitar because of the fact its more affordable with what im doing in my life right now. and the youtube videos were videos recorded directly through the computer, no MIC-recorder shit. i know that makes a True-sound--because of the fact i have done it myself! and listened to the sound after it was recorded onto my computer and it sounds just as it did in real life.

-but im not gettin mad at Budda or anything, thank you for the input. I agree with you, but just sayin that some youtube vids are HQ vids that were recorded direct into computer.

-and for the pickups, I always thought Dimarzio was a good brand, its basically based upon having the qualities of a passive pickups, and tryin to addon qualities of the actives. So you can best of both worlds. Just very rarely i have ran into guitars that come stock with DiMarzios.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Budda said:


> *studying for a test, will try to be brief*
> 
> 
> 
> DUDE. I have trouble believing that YOUR setup job is better than a Professional's setup job!


Not so hard to believe. If the pro doesn't know what it is you want in a setup. Which is almost always the case at L&M. I've had a couple guitars set up there and you don't even talk to the tech or see him. So it would be pretty hard to communicate to him what it is you want.


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

Despite having no communication at L&M, his setups have always been FARFAR better than what I could do at home. They will gladly fix any mistake they have made atleast.


----------



## DimebagTributer (Aug 12, 2008)

Mogwaii said:


> Despite having no communication at L&M, his setups have always been FARFAR better than what I could do at home. They will gladly fix any mistake they have made atleast.


that would be useful if i didnt live 2 hours away from the nearest L&M store... so gettin the screw up fixed would cost me about $40-$60 in gas to get there n back. when at home i did it good myself for free... its not really all THAT hard to get the strings set right, i watched a "how to" vid on utube from a pro-guitar maker.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Dime

You are up to 118 post and your no better off than where you started. I think you know enough now.

Go play some guitars and give this thread a rest, your starting to piss some people off.

Let us know how you make out WHEN you do.

Feel free to post elswhere on the site about whatever you like. No hard feelings but enough is enough.

Bev


----------



## DimebagTributer (Aug 12, 2008)

fuk it then, no point in posting at this forum anymore, obviously im not like any of the musicians here, wrong interest in music, wrong preferences in music, and entirely wrong aspect. i have much better luck at Ultimate-Guitar.com...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hey Dime....don't leave the forum, man....please.

Everybody just needs to cool down a bit.

We are all here because we like music (in general) and playin' guitars.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

whew ! Quite a thread.

Play more ,think less is usually a good course of action.

That said..

I'd have to say I agree with Budda in most of his post,your guitar can be set-up better,just because somebody is a 'pro' at L&M doesn't really mean they are good at what they do.Most places I find try to set the action as low as possible unless given direct instruction otherwise.Look for a different tech,sounds like you are in the same boat as me,small town,so that makes it tough,find some local musicians and see who they recommend,chances are it's not L&M...afterall "pro" just means the get paid for doing it.
Play with the p-up heights ,if the pups are to high,they can rob some sustain,and check your frets too while you are at it,they might need levelling.
I would also tend to agree with installing some actives of your choice to try them.
Nobody says you can't shop for a new guitar ,but you may be setting up yourself for disappointment
Mess with the settings on your amp by using your ears,not what you think it should be.
Youtube is not a good place to judge tone.
Learnig to do your own setups is a great thing,keep that up,but string height is a little more involved than adjusting your trem springs.
There are lots of good setup tutorials on the net.
Keep at it.


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

DimebagTributer said:


> fuk it then, no point in posting at this forum anymore, obviously im not like any of the musicians here, wrong interest in music, wrong preferences in music, and entirely wrong aspect. i have much better luck at Ultimate-Guitar.com...


No, you're just being whiney and indecisive. I seriously doubt you will get sympathy by threatening to leave. Being a 'different' musician is the whole point of forums by the way.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Dime

Relax, did not mean any disrespect.. Just take a break and go try every guitar you can get your hands on.. 

A guitar is a simple thing, enjoy them all and have fun playing them. This is what its about.
Its just wood, metal and plastic after all, don't over think it.

We have all bought and sold guitars we hated and loved, some we want back some we couldn't give away. From that we have learned what we like and have enjoyed the hunt. 
The hunt never stops just turns into GAS and away we go again.

Take this small bit of advice.
Buy and sell guitars but Always have one at home.
Always make sure you have enough gear so you can play.

Its all about playing, the gear is second.

We are all here for you:food-smiley-004:

Bev


----------



## DimebagTributer (Aug 12, 2008)

ok, and i wasnt tryin to get sympathy either Mogwaii, i simply was just gettin fet up. This topic i suppose should be closed-because it is tending to piss a lot of people off haha. I am sorry to all the people that were getting frustrated with me, just as a 16 year old, and only knowin what others have told him, and about 4 years of experience, and limited income. I have millions of questions, millions of whys, whens, hows, and disagreements. Because others have told me different. I just got fet up and wanted to leave.. But i think im good now. For those who have seen previous posts by me, they know i am CURIOUS and unsure of the guitar world.

again, im sorry. and Mogwaii, its probably best me and you dont talk haha.

Ill leave it at that, i will go to the city on the 7th try out guitars at L&M and Mothers Music, ask about their features, maybe get some info from the Guitar Techs themselves. At Mothers Music, ive never been let down. Their employees are GREAT. But thanks all for the help, i did benefit a lot from this topic.
:banana::food-smiley-004::rockon:


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Dimebag, I'd encourage you to stick around. Theres lots of helpful people around around here. They may not all share your taste in music or gear but they're more than willing to offer helpful suggestions. I remember being pretty impatient when I was your age. Report back when you've tried out some of the guitars you mentioned.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> Dimebag, I'd encourage you to stick around. Theres lots of helpful people around around here. They may not all share your taste in music or gear but they're more than willing to offer helpful suggestions. I remember being pretty impatient when I was your age. Report back when you've tried out some of the guitars you mentioned.


Dimebag...Bagpipe wrote what I wanted to write to you....just that he did a much better job than I could ever do.

Have fun on your trip to the city...enjoy shredding on the store's axes !!:rockon2:

Let us know how it went:food-smiley-004:

Dave


----------



## DimebagTributer (Aug 12, 2008)

ha ok thanks, hope it goes good  if i see the guitar of my dreams maybe some of ya might need to donate to the "I need people to donate for my guitar" fund haha just kidding, but i hope i find a good one. Thanks all for the help!:rockon2:


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

*In Closing*

DT.............In my opinion, Mothers would probably be the place to spend most of your time when you come to town. Not that I think its a better place than L&M but simply because the product they carry might be more suited to what you *might* like. L&M are big on Gibson and Fender with hints of PRS, Ibanez and (I think) Jackson. Don't forget Underdog and St. John's. 
Off topic............I'd like to know how /what you made out with your EKO. PM or email me on this one so we can call it a wrap on this thread.
Everyone in agreement? :banana:

Regards,:rockon2:


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

:wink:

Bev


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

i also have to drive 2 hours to get my guitar set up . i also didnt know much about gear at 16 or when i first found www.guitarists.net - i bombarded them with questions, and there's still a lot i dont know about gear!

I'm just trying to save you some agony of mistakes i did make and could have made when i was your age. but as they say "live and learn".

best of luck on the hunt. its a fun hunt!


----------

